# get (something) done



## mirind4

Dag!

I wanted to look for some information about the "get something done" sub-phrase, but I could not find any...I would like to know how to say this in dutch. Could you help me, please?
The example situations:
"I must get my tasks done" Or "'I will try to get the homework done today"

Thanks in advance!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

For homework, this would work: "Ik zal proberen mijn huiswerk vandaag gedaan te krijgen".

But depending on the context, other expressions can be used: "Ik zal proberen xxxx vandaag af te maken/te beëindigen ...".


----------



## mirind4

Thanks for the info!

I would like to try to translate the first one then:
"I must get my tasks done" = Ik moet mijn taken te beëindigen" Is it right?

Bij voorbaat dank!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

No, it's not correct. 

"Ik moet mijn taken zien af te maken". 

I realize that I have introduced yet another structure, but I'm afraid that there just is no one to one relationship with the English expression.


----------



## mirind4

Bedankt voor uw hulp


----------



## YellowOnline

There's also "voor elkaar krijgen". Pretty close to the English sentence, but not universally usable.


----------



## ThomasK

mirind4 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> "I must get my tasks done" = Ik moet mijn taken te beëindigen" Is it right?
> mirind4


 I'd say you certainly need to drop the 'te' (after _moeten_), or else, you'd have to fit in _zien _before the _te_,...

_Ik moet mijn taken *XXX *beëindigen _(not really common here)/ _klaar krijgen/ afmaken 
Ik moet mijn taken *zien te *beëindigen >>> klaar-/ af-_


----------



## mirind4

Bedankt!


----------



## Kahaani

'I will try to get my homework done today.' _Ik zal proberen vandaag mijn huiswerk af te krijgen.
_
'I must get my tasks done.' _Ik moet mijn taken afmaken

N.B. I do believe that 'taken' sounds rather odd in coloquial speech as it may even be regarded as old-fashion or have a notion as such by some. 'Taken' is something which has been given to you by a superior. In everyday speech I'd therefore prefer 'zaken' or even 'dingen', which carry the same meaning less or more. _


----------



## bibibiben

No need to use _proberen te _or _zien te_.You can keep it simple:

"I must get my tasks done" = Ik moet mijn taken _afkrijgen_.


----------



## bibibiben

Kahaani said:


> 'I will try to get my homework done today.' _Ik zal proberen vandaag mijn huiswerk af te krijgen.
> _
> 'I must get my tasks done.' _Ik moet mijn taken afmaken_


_

Iets afmaken = to finish something
Iets afkrijgen = to get something done, to get something finished
_


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, toevallig of niet kunnen we het best 'krijgen' gebruiken voor deze 'get [done, ready, ...]. 'Afkrijgen' zou ik ook wel eens gebruiken, maar ik vind nog niet superevident, heel spreektalig.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ja, toevallig of niet kunnen we het best 'krijgen' gebruiken voor deze 'get [done, ready, ...]. 'Afkrijgen' zou ik ook wel eens gebruiken, maar ik vind nog niet superevident, heel spreektalig.



_To get something done_ is eveneens knap informeel, dus het register klopt wel. Van Dale geeft overigens ook z'n zegen aan deze vertaling.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik heb heus niet bedoeld dat ik aan de vertaling twijfelde (of de zegen van Van Dale wenste), maar ik denk geregeld vanuit een didactisch standpunt - en dan zou ik dit soort constructies niet zo snel aanprijzen, behalve op hogere niveaus...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik heb heus niet bedoeld dat ik aan de vertaling  twijfelde (of de zegen van Van Dale wenste), maar ik denk geregeld  vanuit een didactisch standpunt - en dan zou ik dit soort constructies  niet zo snel aanprijzen, behalve op hogere niveaus...



Nee, zo zou ik het didactisch juist niet willen aanpakken. Het lijkt  mij zelfs verkeerd om te doen alsof een vrij informele uitdrukking geen informele tegenhanger in het Nederlands zou hebben.

 Het kan natuurlijk  gebeuren dat een nuttig en bruikbaar equivalent grammaticaal  gecompliceerd in elkaar zit. Of het gebruik ervan in de praktijk ligt om  welke reden dan ook lastig. Of er zitten andere haken en ogen aan. Dan  zou ik daar uiteraard melding van maken. Maar dan nog zou het merkwaardig zijn om een juiste  vertaling uit het zicht te houden.

Hoewel ik denk dat mirind4  geregeld vragen stelt die net niet bij zijn of haar niveau passen,  vind ik ook niet dat je leergierigheid moet afstraffen met het maar  mondjesmaat toewerpen van de juiste informatie. De gemiddelde  taalleerder die op dit forum actief is, heeft heus wel de capaciteiten om te  bepalen wanneer de aangereikte informatie boven z'n pet dreigt te gaan.  Hij of zij zal meepikken wat nog te behappen is, zal eventueel  aanvullende vragen stellen of zal besluiten de kwestie toch maar even te laten  liggen, omdat het kennelijk verstandiger is om nog wat meer aan de basis  te werken. Hier komen geen  bezoekers die aan het handje  meegevoerd moeten worden.

Overigens zijn er aan een woord als _afkrijgen_ geen haken en ogen te bespeuren. Grammaticaal  steekt dit werkwoord niet lastiger in elkaar dan welke andere  vertaalmogelijkheid die er voorhanden is. Je kunt dit woord ook  vrijelijk gebruiken in welk gesprek dan ook. Het is zeer duidelijk geen  verheven/plat/beperkt te gebruiken/streektalig woord. Alleen wie ooit zeer formele teksten zal schrijven, moet weten  dat _iets afkrijgen_ daarin naar alle waarschijnlijkheid enigszins zal detoneren, net zoals _get something done_ zal  detoneren in een zeer formele Engelse tekst. Maar ja, wie op dat hoge  niveau moet schrijven, heeft natuurlijk al lang en breed ontdekt dat dit geen schrijftalige woorden zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

Voor de nieuwsgierigen die zich afvragen hoe je er een (te) formele draai aan kunt geven:

These tasks require completion. = Deze taken/opdrachten vereisen uitvoering.
Minder dwingend: These tasks await completion/execution. = Deze taken/opdrachten wachten (nog) op voltooiing/uitvoering.
Nog  wat minder dwingend (zelfs verhullend): These tasks are in need of my  attention. = Deze taken/opdrachten behoeven mijn aandacht.


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> Nee, zo zou ik het didactisch juist niet willen aanpakken. Het lijkt  mij zelfs verkeerd om te doen alsof een vrij informele uitdrukking geen informele tegenhanger in het Nederlands zou hebben.
> 
> Het kan natuurlijk  gebeuren dat een nuttig en bruikbaar equivalent grammaticaal  gecompliceerd in elkaar zit. Of het gebruik ervan in de praktijk ligt om  welke reden dan ook lastig. Of er zitten andere haken en ogen aan. Dan  zou ik daar uiteraard melding van maken. Maar dan nog zou het merkwaardig zijn om een juiste  vertaling uit het zicht te houden.
> 
> Hoewel ik denk dat mirind4  geregeld vragen stelt die net niet bij zijn of haar niveau passen,  vind ik ook niet dat je leergierigheid moet afstraffen met het maar  mondjesmaat toewerpen van de juiste informatie. De gemiddelde  taalleerder die op dit forum actief is, heeft heus wel de capaciteiten om te  bepalen wanneer de aangereikte informatie boven z'n pet dreigt te gaan.  Hij of zij zal meepikken wat nog te behappen is, zal eventueel  aanvullende vragen stellen of zal besluiten de kwestie toch maar even te laten  liggen, omdat het kennelijk verstandiger is om nog wat meer aan de basis  te werken. Hier komen geen  bezoekers die aan het handje  meegevoerd moeten worden.
> 
> Overigens zijn er aan een woord als _afkrijgen_ geen haken en ogen te bespeuren. Grammaticaal  steekt dit werkwoord niet lastiger in elkaar dan welke andere  vertaalmogelijkheid die er voorhanden is. Je kunt dit woord ook  vrijelijk gebruiken in welk gesprek dan ook. Het is zeer duidelijk geen  verheven/plat/beperkt te gebruiken/streektalig woord. Alleen wie ooit zeer formele teksten zal schrijven, moet weten  dat _iets afkrijgen_ daarin naar alle waarschijnlijkheid enigszins zal detoneren, net zoals _get something done_ zal  detoneren in een zeer formele Engelse tekst. Maar ja, wie op dat hoge  niveau moet schrijven, heeft natuurlijk al lang en breed ontdekt dat dit geen schrijftalige woorden zijn.


 Wacht even... Heb ik toch niet gesuggereerd/ geïnsinueerd? Oei, nee, Mirind is net niet de doordeweekse student die vooral de basis wil opdoen. Nee, zulke mensen krijgen van mij alles wat zij vragen... ;-) Ik denk aan de gemiddelde student die ik voor mij zie en die vooral wezenlijke dingen met woorden doen (à la Austin). Daar lijkt het mij belangrijk om aan te geven hoe ze verplichtingen, noden, wensen, enz.,  kunnen uitdrukken - en daar vind ik de _krijgen _+ obj. + obj. niet zo belangrijk . Ik besteed op beginnersniveaus wel en graag aandacht aan prefixen, zoals af. Die helpen enorm.  Maar hoe (exclusief) spreektaliger ze zijn , hoe meer ik ertoe neig om ze wat te vermijden...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Wacht even... Heb ik toch niet gesuggereerd/ geïnsinueerd? Oei, nee, Mirind is net niet de doordeweekse student die vooral de basis wil opdoen.



De vraag in deze draad was anders wel gesteld door mirind4 ... 

Maar los van wie de vraag nu heeft gesteld:




> De gemiddelde taalleerder die op dit forum actief is, heeft heus wel de capaciteiten om te bepalen wanneer de aangereikte informatie boven z'n pet dreigt te gaan. Hij of zij zal meepikken wat nog te behappen is, zal eventueel aanvullende vragen stellen of zal besluiten de kwestie toch maar even te laten liggen, omdat het kennelijk verstandiger is om nog wat meer aan de basis te werken. Hier komen geen bezoekers die aan het handje meegevoerd moeten worden.




Wordreference.com is geen forum dat zich exclusief richt op lieden die voor het eerst in aanraking met een vreemde taal komen of ploeteren op beginnersniveau. En van degenen die hier wel op beginnersniveau voortploeteren, kun je aannemen dat zij de vraag van mirind4 over _get something done_ aan zich voorbij hebben zullen laten gaan. Of misschien alleen uit nieuwsgierigheid doorgelezen hebben.

En nogmaals, _afkrijgen_ is niet spreektalig. Het is hoogstens niet al te schrijftalig. Net als _get something done_.


----------



## creativewriter

mirind4 said:


> Dag!
> 
> I wanted to look for some information about the "get something done" sub-phrase, but I could not find any...I would like to know how to say this in dutch. Could you help me, please?
> The example situations:
> "I must get my tasks done" Or "'I will try to get the homework done today"
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> mirind4



"Get something done" to me suggests you are talking/writing to a friend or relative, maybe a co-worker.

Normally you would say "I must get my tasks done" to someone you know well, implying you don't have time to spare either at that moment or anywhere from "the now" until the deadline of said work. If i were to translate that to Dutch, i would definitely say "ik moet mijn taken/werk nog af zien te krijgen" 

'I will try to get the homework done today" is something you would either say to your one of your parents (or both) or maybe the bully that forces you to do it for him, or the classmate that pays you for it; in any case i would translate that as "Ik zal proberen het huiswerk vandaag _nog_ af te maken".

"Nog" literally means yet/still, even or more, all of which would probably make no sense in these particular English sentences but in Dutch it stresses the intent, or rather dedication to the "something" which is pending, so to me very important in conveying the message in the most natural form of speech.

Also, since we are talking about _the_ homework, instead of _my_ homework, the true context could possibly produce different results, so i would be happy to have more surrounding text.

Hope that helps


----------



## mirind4

@creativewriter Actually there are no any surrounding text, I just wanted to know how to say this phrase so I could "implement" it to my knowledge, and I could use it when I need it! Your explanation also makes the usage of this phrase more understandable, thank you!

For others, also thanks so much!


----------



## bibibiben

creativewriter said:


> "Nog" literally means yet/still, even or more, all of which would probably make no sense in these particular English sentences but in Dutch it stresses the intent, or rather dedication to the "something" which is pending, so to me very important in conveying the message in the most natural form of speech.


 
If you put _nog_ in a position after a time adverbial you’ll only modify that adverbial, not the whole sentence. So I would only use _vandaag nog _rather than _vandaag _if it’s clear that _today_ in the English sentence is really intended to mean something like _this very day_, _no later than today, before the day is over _or what have you_._ As long as there’s no context, it’s safer to stick to _vandaag._

Firmness of purpose can be conveyed in the Dutch sentence simply by using the future tense (_zullen_).

Weak intent: Ik krijg het vandaag wel af.
Neutral: Ik krijg het vandaag af.
Firm intent: Ik zal het vandaag afkrijgen.
Firmer: Ik moet het vandaag afkrijgen.
Firmest: Ik moet en zal het vandaag afkrijgen.


My translations:
I must get my tasks done. = Ik moet mijn taken afkrijgen.
I will try to get the homework done today. = Ik zal proberen het huiswerk vandaag af te krijgen.


----------

